# 2 door buick century lowrider



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

last year i posted a question wether or not 80's 2 door buick centurys were considered g bodies style.. now i know they're not.. but pple insisted that they never even made 2 door century. i know they did cuz i had already seen 2. one as a taxi in tijuana and 1 in chula vista by henrys (in mint condition, driven by an old lady)... this wednesday though at the border crossing in san ysidro i saw a 2 door convertible!! i was like wtf.. thats crazy... i owned a 4 door 85 one that i lowered and had 13s on and it looked okay, but it was still a 4 door, i always wondered how a 2 door lowrider would look......so has anybody here ever worked on a 2 door model? or cuztomized one? any special features? any pix? stock or custom....


i know they are front wheel drive , fuel injected motherfuckers but still a 2 door buick century lowrider would look sick as fuck.


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

i did a search on yahoo to show you guys what a buick century looks like cuz i know theres plenty that don't know but i actually found sum coupes on google.. so here they are



regular 4 door century










a lowrider 90's 4 door... i personaly dont like the 90's models..











and heres a wierd coupe.. it was only made for one year and its a gran sport. 











and heres a regular 2 door couple



































so if anybody has any pix of 2 door lowrider please post em.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Those cars sucked.


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jul 12 2009, 08:52 AM~14448842
> *Those cars sucked.
> *


ok, do u have any pixs though?


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

The gran Sport looks a little Grand National like......... 



Those lil production bad ass's are alright IMO - Sort of like the Dodge omni GLH - Lil 300 HP turbo mofuckaz i think.......


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

If you do a car like this - make sure you go allthe way with it ...... Then your really in league of your own ......... Im sure not many if anyone has ever done one up ....... Not to the limit tho


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

im not a big fan of these cars, the one i had was a tj party car so it was all banged up but reliable.. and the steering was so nice.... but i would like to c a 2door lowrider.. cuz i know it would lo0k sick and original,


----------

